# Engine Cleaning - Out of Car



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I am in the middle of a full restoration of my 1990 VW Caddy Sport. The car has been fully stripped down and is now away with the welder to work his magic.

In the meantime, I plan to do a rebuild of the engine. First job to tackle is to get it clean! 

I'm looking for some advice on products to use? It is a 27 year old engine that, although in good condition, has been victim to a number of leaks over the years. There is a pretty solid layer of oil over most of the engine.

What products/tools do you recommend for tackling this type of job? Thankfully access should be easy as the engine is out!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Neat Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, possibly a steamer.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybe start off with something cheap such as Gunk foam degreaser so it clings to the oil then and pulls it off. Then for any residue left over something such as Surfex or any degreaser would be great. Get a selection of brushes and towels you don't mind binning afterwards. Toothbrushes are good for awkward spaces, grab them from home bargains for 50p a pack


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Sonax Engine Cold Cleaner
https://www.sonax.com/Product-Search/(location)/13177/543200-SONAX-Engine-cold-cleaner

Search for "Sonax 543200"

It does cut through engine grease better than Degreasers (like Britemax Grimeout)

But if you have a degreaser already - try that first at double strength.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Brake cleaner with a cheap brush on really greasy oily areas...plus a steamer they really get things clean.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Pictures please !


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't forget to have in some sort of 'tray' or the like to catch all the crap which will run off it - unless you're into cleaning garage(?) floors etc. :speechles


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Meguairs wheel brightener is very good 50/50 mix which is strong mix but effective


----------

